# The Witcher 3 [Sammelthread]



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2015)

Nachdem das Spiel heute erschienen ist, mache ich mal den Anfang mit einem Sammelthread zum dritten Teil der Hexer- Saga.

Fängt auch gleich mit einer doofen Frage an. 
Das Pferd kann ja selbstständig einer Straße folgen, wenn man eine bestimmte Taste gedrückt hält. War das nicht die linke Umschalttaste? Irgendwie funktioniert das bei meiner Plötze nicht richtig und die Funktion habe ich im Tutorial bzw. der Tastenbelegung nicht gefunden.

Ansonsten bin ich noch etwas desorientiert. 
Da ich bis gestern den zweiten Teil gespielt habe, muss ich mich bei der Steuerung etwas umstellen. Die linke Maustaste dient ja nicht mehr der Interaktion, was etwas doof sein kann, wenn man mit jemandem sprechen möchte und Geralt die Fäuste schwingt. 

Auch zu den Tränke habe ich noch ein etwas zwiegespaltenes Verhältnis. Bin ja erst im ersten Dorf, aber die Herstellung erscheint mir etwas schwieriger. Und dann hat z.B. Waldkauz nur so eine kurze Wirkdauer? Naja, wird schon werden.

Dennoch bin ich ziemlich angetan von der Welt, den Charakteren in den Dialogsequenzen etc. etc.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Fängt auch gleich mit einer doofen Frage an.
> Das Pferd kann ja selbstständig einer Straße folgen, wenn man eine bestimmte Taste gedrückt hält. War das nicht die linke Umschalttaste? Irgendwie funktioniert das bei meiner Plötze nicht richtig und die Funktion habe ich im Tutorial bzw. der Tastenbelegung nicht gefunden.



Ja, Umschalt gedrückt halten und dabei W los lassen, dann folgt er der Straße.
Solange W auch gedrückt wird, steuerst du selbst.
Ich reite aber so gut wie nie mit dem Autopilot, weil der meine Meinung nach nur dürftig funktioniert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2015)

Ah, danke. Ich Doofkopp hab wahrscheinlich das W instinktiv gedrückt gehalten. [emoji6]


----------



## Glantir (19. Mai 2015)

Was muss ich denn machen wenn ich meinen Witcher 2 Spielstand nicht importieren will und die Frage sequenz haben will?

Mein letzter Witcher 2 durchlauf war auf der Seite von Roche und fand die andere Linie aber besser...

Ich les immer nur der Spielstand wird AUtomatisch importiert.... Hab beim neuen Spiel einmal Witcher 2 Simulieren An und Aus probiert beide male kam nicht die Frage Sequenz

Bzw. wann soll diese Frage Runde stattfinden?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab eine Frage zur Installation der Retail-Version: man kann es einfach per CD einlegen installieren, und mit dem Spiel wird auch der gog-Client installiert. Zum Spielen MUSS man sich aber nicht anmelden, aber man KANN, und nur dann bekommt man die Bonusfeatures - korrekt? Oder MUSS man es für die Zusatzinhalte von Anfang an per gog installieren und nicht von CD?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn machen wenn ich meinen Witcher 2 Spielstand nicht importieren will und die Frage sequenz haben will?
> 
> Mein letzter Witcher 2 durchlauf war auf der Seite von Roche und fand die andere Linie aber besser...
> 
> ...



Du musst Witcher 2 simulieren auswählen.
Die Fragerunde kommt dann erst nach einigen Spielstunden, nachdem man den Prolog in Weißgarten abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab eine Frage zur Installation der Retail-Version: man kann es einfach per CD einlegen installieren, und mit dem Spiel wird auch der gog-Client installiert. Zum Spielen MUSS man sich aber nicht anmelden, aber man KANN, und nur dann bekommt man die Bonusfeatures - korrekt? Oder MUSS man es für die Zusatzinhalte von Anfang an per gog installieren und nicht von CD?



Nein, kannst es auch von der DVD installieren.
Hab ich auch gemacht und danach per Galaxy-Client die DLCs runtergeladen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, kannst es auch von der DVD installieren.
> Hab ich auch gemacht und danach per Galaxy-Client die DLCs runtergeladen.


 ah, okay - der Client heißt so... wusste ich nicht (siehe anderen Thread  http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...s-dlcs-zum-heutigen-release-als-download.html    )  

Der Client wird aber mitinstalliert per CD?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Client wird aber mitinstalliert per CD?



Wenn du das möchtest.
Kann man auch ablehnen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn du das möchtest.
> Kann man auch ablehnen.


nee nee, ich hab kein Problem mit Anmeldungen&co


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2015)

Oh bitte sagt mir, dass es wieder eine Lagerkiste gibt![emoji6]

Und verstehe ich das bei Alchemie richtig, dass ich jetzt einmalig einen Trank "erlerne" und dieser dann während der Meditation "aufgeladen" wird?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Mai 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Oh bitte sagt mir, dass es wieder eine Lagerkiste gibt![emoji6]



Leider nein. 



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und verstehe ich das bei Alchemie richtig, dass ich jetzt einmalig einen Trank "erlerne" und dieser dann während der Meditation "aufgeladen" wird?



Richtig.
Solange du genug Alkohol dabei hast, werden alle Alchemistischen Produkte beim Meditieren wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> .



Verdammt! [emoji3]

Zumal ich das Inventar noch ein wenig chaotisch finde. Auch das Questlog fand ich im zweiten Teil noch ein wenig übersichtlicher, aber das ist sicher Gewöhnungssache. [emoji6]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2015)

Mit welchem Level habt ihr so Weißgarten verlassen?
Ich habe mich dort ca. zehn Spielstunden aufgehalten und muss nur noch einen Punkt im Wasser noch einmal besuchen, an dem Ertrunkene mit Level 10 rumschwammen. Ergo habe ich mit dem Hauptquest weitergemacht und bin nun in Velen angekommen. Dort bin ich nun mit meinem Level 4, knapp vor 5, etwas orientierungslos, da ich irgendwie immer an Orte gelange, an denen Gegner zB Level 9 sind. Ich habe jetzt sogar ein Quest bekommen, in dem als Empfehlung Level 33 steht. [emoji46]

Ist das normal? [emoji6]


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Das ist normal.
Das Spiel animiert permanent dazu, später an bereits besuchte Orte zurück zu kehren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Mai 2015)

Ich empfehle übrigens immer alle Nebenquests zu erledigen, soweit es geht, bevor ihr mit der Hauptquest weiter macht.
Es ist mir mehrmals passiert, dass durch meinen Fortschritt in der  Hauptquest einige Nebenquests als gescheitert abgebrochen wurden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2015)

Oh, guter Hinweis. 
In Weißgarten war das ja noch recht übersichtlich, in Velen laufe ich hingegen total desorientiert durch die Gegend. [emoji6]


----------



## kidou1304 (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

mal ne ganz andere Frage bzw. 2

Is das normal, dass einige Bäume und Büsche oder manch anderes "verschwindet" rein optisch wenn es der kamera zu dicht und im weg ist?

Und wie sieht das mit der Destruction aus? Muss ich damit das aktiviert ist ne min. CPU/Graka Reihe besitzen? Bin level 2 und wenn ich die Schockwelle auf Zäune oder Fässer schmetter(wie im Gameworks trailer von nvidia), dann passiert nix. Oder gibs dafür ne Option im Spiel? Wenn ja hab ich sie noch nich entdeckt..-.-

edit: hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Glantir (20. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hängt sich das Spiel ab und zu im Inventar auf, da hilft dann nur noch Task Manager und beenden.... hat das noch wer? Und gibts dafür eine Lösung? ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Mai 2015)

Glantir schrieb:


> Bei mir hängt sich das Spiel ab und zu im Inventar auf, da hilft dann nur noch Task Manager und beenden.... hat das noch wer? Und gibts dafür eine Lösung? ^^



Wenn die Ursache die gleiche ist, die auch andere Freezes auslöst, dann könnte es helfen, die Framerate-Begrenzung in den Optionen auszuschalten. Zumindest bei mir hatte ich seitdem keinen Freeze mehr, allerdings war das bei mir nicht nur auf die Ingame-Menüs beschränkt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie bizarr. Da versucht gog- Galaxy gerade einen Patch runterzuladen. Angeblich 1.03 mit 928mb. Unter Spiel-Installer steht, dass der Patch nur 271mb groß ist. Hä? 

Mal abgesehen davon hat er ständig ein Serverproblem und bricht den Download ab.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Bei mir steht auch ständig was von Server-Problem.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2015)

Seltsam. Bei mir sind's etwa 600 MB (10% runtergeladen, noch 580 MB übrig), der Download läuft aber tierisch lahm ... aber solange er funktioniert, soll mir die Dateigröße egal sein.

*edit*

Jetzt heißt's bei mir auch "Server-Problem". Da wollen wohl alle gleichzeitig den Patch ziehen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Nachdem der Client bei mir kurz die Verbindung verloren hat, steht dort jetzt "Nicht Autorisiert".
Was zum Henker?
Nix gegen CDP, aber der Galaxy Client ist bisher eher weniger toll.


----------



## golani79 (21. Mai 2015)

Der Client is ja noch Beta 

Bei mir lädt er 285MB


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Hab den Client jetzt mal neu gestartet.
Bei mir lädt er aber 630 MB.
Das verstehe wer will.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2015)

Gut, dass man dennoch spielen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn man direkt von der GOG Seite lädt (ohne Galaxy) sind es übrigens 272 MB  Ich lass den Galaxy Download mal einfach laufen und hoffe, dass da nichts kaputtgepatcht wird, weil fehlerhafte/unvollständige Dateien runtergeladen werden.

*edit*

Hab's mal zum Test runtergeladen: Der Download von der GOG Seite (272 MB) ohne Galaxy war nach zwei Minuten fertig. Ich installiere den aber mal lieber nicht, da ich das Hauptspiel schon über Galaxy runtergeladen habe. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, was ich von Galaxy halten soll. Praktisch ist das Ding sicher, wenn es so funktioniert, wie es soll, aber es scheint ja noch nicht alle so 100%ig zu klappen.


----------



## golani79 (21. Mai 2015)

Scheint wohl grade Wartungsarbeiten zu geben - Forum ist auch down mit entsprechendem Hinweis.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Also, bei mir hat er in der letzten Stunde alles problemlos runtergeladen, ich war aber die letzte Stunde nicht durchgehend am nachsehen, wie weit der Download schon ist oder nicht ist


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Jo, bei mir hat er es inzwischen auch geschafft.
Zum Glück hat er immer wieder dort weiter gemacht, wo er abgebrochen hat.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2015)

Juchu, jetzt stimmt die Schärfe für mich. ;-D

Aber warum zur Hölle haben sie die Lagerkiste abgeschafft?


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2015)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Videozusammenfassungen beim Laden von Spielständen abschalten? Im Moment stecke ich in einer Quest fest, wo ich einige Leute beschützen muss, die aber ein wenig verbuggt ist (Dialogsequenz startet automatisch, während im Hintergrund die Leute abgeschlachtet werden), daher muss ich da relativ häufig neu laden und die Zusammenfassungen nerven da halt ziemlich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie die Videozusammenfassungen beim Laden von Spielständen abschalten?



Leider nicht. 
Ist für mich auch ein nerviger Kritikpunkt.
Wenn man zu Testzwecken immer wieder Spielstände laden muss, wird das verdammt schnell richtig nervtötend,


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Ist für mich auch ein nerviger Kritikpunkt.
> Wenn man zu Testzwecken immer wieder Spielstände laden muss, wird das verdammt schnell richtig nervtötend,



Hm, ok. Dann muss ich damit wohl leben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Ist für mich auch ein nerviger Kritikpunkt.
> Wenn man zu Testzwecken immer wieder Spielstände laden muss, wird das verdammt schnell richtig nervtötend,



Also, dir wäre es lieber, wenn da einfach nur ein Ladesymbol wäre? zB ein Hexer-Lümmel, der sich langsam aufrichtet


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dir wäre es lieber, wenn da einfach nur ein Ladesymbol wäre? zB ein Hexer-Lümmel, der sich langsam aufrichtet



Es deckt ja eh nicht die vollständige Ladezeit ab, egal wie lang das Video ist.
Daher vermute ich, dass währenddessen eh nicht schon vorgeladen wird.
Also kann man es auch optional machen und nur den Ladebildschirm anzeigen.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Mai 2015)

Was mich doch etwas am Gesamtbild stört sind die aus meiner Sicht übertriebenen Bewegungen der Vegetation. Gibt's eine Möglichkeit die Geschwindigkeit und Auslenkung anzupassen? Per .ini oder sonst wie?


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2015)

Hat einer Tipps für den Kack Golem Boss? Der haut mich ständig ins Nirvana, trotz des leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrades. Hab keine Heilitems mehr, und bei alchemie kann ich nichts herstellen, obwohl ich tonnenweise Pilze, Pflanzen und anderen Kram gesammelt habe. Bin Stufe 4 und hab alle Level Ups in "Kampf" gesteckt, trotzdem mach ich kaum Schaden. Auch mit "Donner" nicht. Er hingegen haut mir mit einem Schlag gleich ein drittel des Lebensbalkens weg.
Irgendwie war Bloodborne leichter


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps für den Kack Golem Boss? Der haut mich ständig ins Nirvana, trotz des leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrades. Hab keine Heilitems mehr, und bei alchemie kann ich nichts herstellen, obwohl ich tonnenweise Pilze, Pflanzen und anderen Kram gesammelt habe. Bin Stufe 4 und hab alle Level Ups in "Kampf" gesteckt, trotzdem mach ich kaum Schaden. Auch mit "Donner" nicht. Er hingegen haut mir mit einem Schlag gleich ein drittel des Lebensbalkens weg.
> Irgendwie war Bloodborne leichter



ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit, aber vlt. musst du nur eine bestimmte Schwachstelle finden, z.B. eine bestimmte Körperstelle treffen. Außerdem natürlich das passende Schwert wählen. Und falls der in dem Kreaturenkompendium drinsteht, kannst du auch nachsehen, welche Gegenmaßnahmen besonders helfen, zb welche der Kräfte.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Mai 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat einer Tipps für den Kack Golem Boss? Der haut mich ständig ins Nirvana, trotz des leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrades. Hab keine Heilitems mehr, und bei alchemie kann ich nichts herstellen, obwohl ich tonnenweise Pilze, Pflanzen und anderen Kram gesammelt habe. Bin Stufe 4 und hab alle Level Ups in "Kampf" gesteckt, trotzdem mach ich kaum Schaden. Auch mit "Donner" nicht. Er hingegen haut mir mit einem Schlag gleich ein drittel des Lebensbalkens weg.
> Irgendwie war Bloodborne leichter



Ich kenne die Quest nicht, aber vielleicht ist dein Level einfach noch zu niedrig? Welchen Level hat die Quest denn (steht im Questlog)? Ich hab vorhin eine Vermisstenquest angenommen und stand nach ein paar relativ leichten Standardgegnern vor einem Boss, der mich mit einem Schlag aus den Socken gehauen hat, während ich praktisch gar keinen Schaden verursacht habe. Hab dann mal ins Questlog geschaut und gesehen, dass das eine Lvl. 33 Quest ist, während ich erst Level 5 oder 6 gewesen bin.

Dieses ganze Levelsystem bei den Quests gefällt mir generell auch nicht wirklich, erinnert irgendwie sehr an MMORPGs. Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn die Quests erst nach und nach an den Pinnbrettern verfügbar werden. So wie es jetzt ist, sammelt sich eine Quest nach der anderen an, für die ich noch zu schwach bin, und das Questlog wird immer unübersichtlicher.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem ersten Golem war ich Level 7, glaube ich. 
Das war für das Quest Im Dunkeln wandern oder so. [emoji6]

Generell stürmt der auf einen zu und macht dann böse Schaden, also bin ich immer ausgewichen und bin zwischendurch hin und hab drauf gehauen. Ab und zu Quen drauf, damit man einen gut hat. Den Golem im dritten Kapitel vom zweiten Teil fand ich deutlich übler!


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2015)

Der Golem ist Geschichte, aber danach kommt gleich der nächste Boss, und der ist ja noch schwerer^^ Ich beiss grad ins Gamepad!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2015)

Ah, ich ahne wo du bist. [emoji6]
Kannst auch im Kampf was futtern, wenn du keine Schwalbe mehr hast und lass deine Begleitung etwas für Ablenkung sorgen...wenn du wirklich am entsprechenden Quest dran bist. [emoji6]


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Oder erst mal weitere Nebenquests erledigen.


----------



## Glantir (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Alternativ Modus von Zeichen. Und zwar hab ich das Axii alternativ Zeichen geskillt und natürlich in einen Slot gezogen. Jetzt halte ich Q und manchmal gibt es einen Cast und anschließend ist das Ziel mein Verbündeter und manchmal macht er das Ziel einfach nur benommen also die ganz normale funktionsweise von Axii halt...

Weiß wer Rat? Irgendwas scheine ich falsch zu machen ^^...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Mai 2015)

Funktioniert der Alternativmodus nicht nur mit Adrenalin?
Wenn du kein Adrenalin hast, macht er dann imo nur die normale Version.


----------



## Glantir (22. Mai 2015)

Man braucht Adrenalin dafür o.O das hätte man aber durchaus mal mit ins Tutorial schreiben können.... mal abgesehen davor das dort noch nicht steht wie man den Alternativ Modus überhaupt benutzt (außer dem Pop up bei erster verwendung/skillung)

Edit: Hab jetzt eben mit Adrenlain versucht und es klappt nicht egal ob 1 oder 3 Balken Adrenalin...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Mai 2015)

Hmm, ok, dann ist es was anderes.
War mir auch nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## xeserab (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen ! 
Habe vor kurzem die Installation der Standardversion via CDs gestartet und werde nun dazu aufgefordert ein bestimmtes Setup innerhalb des Installationsordners auszuwählen welches bei mit nicht vorhanden ist .. 
Screenshot lege ich bei.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Mai 2015)

Das ist die Aufforderung, die zweite DVD einzulegen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Mai 2015)

Weiß jetzt nicht. Gibts eine DVD 3 ? Könnte sein, daß er sich nur in der DVD geirrt hat. oder er will bin2. Aber wenn Bin3 nicht auf der Disc ist dann vielleicht auf der dritten ?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (23. Mai 2015)

Ich will eine Lagerkiste. Mein Inventar ist voll mit Zutaten und Handwerkskram. Und mit Briefen, Tagebüchern und solchen Gedöns, von dem ich mich irgendwie nicht trennen kann. [emoji6]

Außerdem beginne ich langsam eine Sucht für Gwent zu entwickeln. [emoji6]


----------



## iceboy3 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich bin grad in Novigrad mit Triss in dem Keller und muss da nen Schalter drücken... den Schalter hab ich gefunden, aber ich kann ihn nicht benutzen.... jemand ne Idee um das zu umgehen?


----------



## Glantir (27. Mai 2015)

Ich muss sagen die Entwickler haben doch ganz schön viele Eastereggs eingebaut ^^. Wie den Waffenschmied Hattori (Hanso, Kill Bill), oder einen NPC der sagt "Krieg? Krieg ist immer gleich" (Fallout). Glaub da gibts noch Haufenweise mehr Eastereggs ^^.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal kurz eine Frage zur Quest Meistgesuchte Frau Redaniens. 



Spoiler



ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wo Philippa steckt, dennoch muss ich ja das Quest machen. [emoji6] Nun habe ich das Problem, dass Triss vorerst nicht für mich erreichbar ist und mir der Questverlauf sagt, ich solle Radovid erzählen, was ich erfahren habe. Das will ich aber nicht. Gibt ja noch Yennefer. Unter welchen Umständen kann man mit ihr über den Kristall sprechen?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz eine Frage zur Quest Meistgesuchte Frau Redaniens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nachdem du die Höhle untersucht hast, kannst du Radovid einfach erzählen, dass Philippa tot ist.
Den Kristall musst du ihm dafür gar nicht zeigen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2015)

Spoiler



Ah, ok. Sehr gut. Philippa ist eine eulengesichtige Schlange, aber in die Fänge vom verrückten Folterkönig zu geraten, mag ich ihr nun auch nicht antun. [emoji6]



Mittlerweile bin ich übrigens doch etwas neidisch, dass das Kartenspiel nur in der XBox-CE war, das macht nämlich richtig Spaß. Aber gibt es sicher auch mal so zu kaufen... [emoji6]


----------



## Icetrack (28. Mai 2015)

Wächst Geralts Bart bei euch auch nicht mehr, nachdem ihr einmal beim DLC-Barbier wart und und den Bart dort verändert habt? Weiß jemand, ob man irgendwie erreichen kann, dass er wieder wächst?


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Mai 2015)

Der Bart wächst nur, wenn du alles wegrasierst. Wenn du einen speziellen Bart wählst, dann bleibt der so.


----------



## Icetrack (28. Mai 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Bart wächst nur, wenn du alles wegrasierst. Wenn du einen speziellen Bart wählst, dann bleibt der so.



Das hab ich gestern versucht, leider wächst der Bart trotzdem nicht mehr. Ich habe gerade eben im gog-Forum gelesen, dass der Bartwuchs wohl deaktiviert zu werden scheint, wenn man den DLC installiert. Finde ich blöd. Eine Option in den Einstellungen wäre ganz nett gewesen, damit man sich entscheiden kann, was man möchte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe den DLC installiert, aber der Bart wächst.
Habe ihn allerdings bisher auch noch nicht vom Barbier schneiden lassen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2015)

Gna, ein Nebenquest zu früh (Jetzt oder nie) erledigt und schon bekomme ich "Schwierigkeiten" bei anderen Nebentätigkeiten. Das ist etwas suboptimal. 

Geralt ist jetzt Level 19. Langsam muss ich wohl mal die Hauptgeschichte auf Skellige weiterführen. Man kann sich aber auch verlieren. [emoji6]


----------



## Icetrack (29. Mai 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Also ich habe den DLC installiert, aber der Bart wächst.
> Habe ihn allerdings bisher auch noch nicht vom Barbier schneiden lassen.



Ich war ja mit Geralt beim Barbier, um einen der speziellen Schnitte auszuwählöen. Ich habe Geralt ja aber dann vorgestern glatt rasieren lassen, woraufihn sich nichts tat. Eine Reise nach Wyzima und danach noch nach Weißgarten gestern brachte ihm dann einen Vollbart ein. Vielleicht dauerte es ja nur etwas.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem zweiten Akt der Hauptgeschichte?



Spoiler



Dort gibt es ja die optionale Möglichkeit, Waffenbrüder zu rekrutieren. Keira und Letho habe ich schon, einige andere könnte ich fragen. Die Nebenquests auf Skellige habe ich noch nicht komplett gemacht, so dass dort teilweise steht, dass ich helfen soll. Quests von Roche oder Zoltan habe ich bereits gemacht. Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass ich die Leute nicht noch für andere Quests brauche, wenn im Log z.B. ¨Sprich mit Roche¨ steht? Hatte mich bei dem Quest um Philippa schon geärgert, dass ich Triss nach Kaer Morhen geschickt hatte, obwohl das mit Yennefer ebenfalls machbar war, dennoch möchte ich so etwas jetzt vermeiden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juni 2015)

Die meisten braucht man meines Wissens nach nicht mehr.
Nach der Nummer in Kaer Morhen müssten sie theoretisch auch wieder an ihren ursprünglichen Orten zu finden sein.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Juni 2015)

Ok, danke schön. Dann werde ich das Hauptquest nicht mehr allzu lange vor mir herschieben. Glaube ich. [emoji6]

Ich möchte mir auch noch ein bissl was für den nächsten Durchgang aufheben. [emoji6]


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. Juni 2015)

Nach knapp 120 Stunden habe ich das Spiel nun beendet. 
Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit den Entscheidungen, die ich getroffen habe, wenn auch etwas wehmütig. 



Spoiler



Ciri wird Kaiserin und wahrscheinlich eine gerechte Herrscherin. Außerdem gibt es wieder ein Temerien, wenn auch Nilfgaard untergeordnet. Aber nachdem ich ihm im zweiten Teil schon abgeschworen und den Rebellen angeschlossen hatte, konnte ich Roche nicht schon wieder hängen lassen. [emoji6]
Geralt lebt nun mit Triss zusammen, die das Geld verdient. [emoji6]



Einige Gebietsanschnitte und Quests habe ich mir für den umgehend beginnenden zweiten Durchlauf aufgehoben. 

Alles in allem ein richtig toller Abschluss, aber eines stört mich wirklich, nachdem ich den zweiten Teil ja auch geliebt habe. Nämlich dass die dort getroffenen Entscheidungen im Grunde genommen kaum bzw. gar keinen Einfluss haben. Bis auf eine Quest und den ein oder anderen Dialog, habe ich keine Konsequenzen gespürt und das enttäuscht mich schon ein bissl. Und die Dialoge stimmten noch nicht einmal mit dem Verlauf überein. 

Spoiler zu Teil 2, zweiter Akt Scoia'tael 


Spoiler



Ich habe einen kurzen Auftritt von Saskia und den Kämpfern aus Vergen vermisst oder zumindest eine ordentliche Erwähnung. Da befreie ich dieses Tal mit den Anderlingen und erfahre nicht, wie sie die Invasion des Kaisers überstanden haben? Und Philippa erzählt mir, sie habe kurz nach Kriegsbeginn die Kontrolle über Saskia verloren? Bei mir war das etwas eher. Und kein Wort über das Überlaufen Geralts von Roche? Schade.



Ich hoffe, dass der DLC da noch was von rein bringen wird, dort soll man ja schmerzlich vermisste Freunde wiedersehen. [emoji6]


----------



## esZet69 (16. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute, 

hab nach einer Woche Pause heute ma weiterzocken wollen, doch nachdem  ich Patch 1.06 und die beiden neuesten DLC's installiert habe lässt sich  kein Spielstand mehr laden. bleibt immer bei ca. 20 % hängen...
kennt jemand ne lösung dafür? hoffe dass die spielstände nicht schrott sind das wäre mehr als ärgerlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2015)

Könnte es vlt. nur an einem Virenscanner oder so liegen, der da reinfunkt?


----------



## user435 (10. Juli 2015)

ist es normal, dass man nur 5 erfahrungspunkte bekommt, wenn man zu hoch gelevelt ist für die quest? ich habe version 1.06 und ich dachte damit wäre der bug behoben.
danke


----------



## PerrinO (19. August 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen! 
Ich werde mir nun bald The Witcher 3 kaufen. Ich bin mir unsicher, welche Version ich nehmen soll. Die Version auf Disk ist ja am günstigsten. Bei Steam und GOG kosten die Downloadversionen 15 € mehr. Womit wir dies gerechtfertigt? Ist bei diesen Versionen der zukünftige DLC schon inklusive? 

Perrin


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass da schon Addon-Berechtigungen für die Zukunft dabei sind. Ich nehme an, du hast es als Disk-Version für 45€ gesehen, wie bei Saturn oder Amazon? Bei Steam kostet die normale Version halt 60€, und da seh ich nix von "Expansion Pass" - so würde nämlich die Berechtigung für die Addons heißen. Die gibt es bei Amazon auch als GoG-Code separat zu kaufen The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Expansion Pass [Zusatzinhalt] [PS4 PSN Code - deutsches Konto]: Amazon.de: Games - übrigens kostet das Game dort als gog-Code auch "nur" 45€.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass da schon Addon-Berechtigungen für die Zukunft dabei sind. Ich nehme an, du hast es als Disk-Version für 45€ gesehen, wie bei Saturn oder Amazon? Bei Steam kostet die normale Version halt 60€, und da seh ich nix von "Expansion Pass" - so würde nämlich die Berechtigung für die Addons heißen. Die gibt es bei Amazon auch als GoG-Code separat zu kaufen The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Expansion Pass [Zusatzinhalt] [PS4 PSN Code - deutsches Konto]: Amazon.de: Games - übrigens kostet das Game dort als gog-Code auch "nur" 45€.



Bei Green Man Gaming gibt es das Spiel sogar für 32,99€ (Gog-Key)


----------



## PerrinO (20. August 2015)

Ok, danke für die Info.

OT: was steckt denn hinter dieser Preispolitik? Womit wird der höhere Preis der Steam-Version gerechtfertigt? Theoretisch hätte ich gern alles über Steam da für mich einfach praktischer.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2015)

PerrinO schrieb:


> OT: was steckt denn hinter dieser Preispolitik? Womit wird der höhere Preis der Steam-Version gerechtfertigt? Theoretisch hätte ich gern alles über Steam da für mich einfach praktischer.



rechtfertigen ließe sich ein höherer steam-preis unter anderem damit, dass valve (vermutlich) ein gutes drittel vom spielpreis abgreift.
dieses "problem" hat cd projekt bei gog logischerweise nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> rechtfertigen ließe sich ein höherer steam-preis unter anderem damit, dass valve (vermutlich) ein gutes drittel vom spielpreis abgreift.
> dieses "problem" hat cd projekt bei gog logischerweise nicht.


 Da kostet es aber genau so viel, das heißt hier stimmt die Logik nicht   Ich denke viel eher, dass die Download-Preise oft teurer sind, weil inzwischen viele gar nicht mehr genau hingucken und gar keinen Bock auf "in den Laden gehen" oder "auf Paket warten" haben und das Spiel dann einfach "blind" bei der Plattform kaufen, oder auch TROTZ der niedrigeren Retailpreise mehr zahlen, weil die dann halt das Game sofort runterladen können. Und viele vertrauen halt auch reinen Keyshops nicht, weswegen die lieber teurer bei Steam als billig bei KeyBanana24.da.ru kaufen


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da kostet es aber genau so viel, das heißt hier stimmt die Logik nicht



deswegen ja auch konjunktiv.


----------



## PerrinO (21. August 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei Green Man Gaming gibt es das Spiel sogar für 32,99€ (Gog-Key)



Ähm, wie serös ist denn das Ganze?


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2015)

PerrinO schrieb:


> Ähm, wie serös ist denn das Ganze?



absolut.
und wenn der gutschein-code funktioniert 'SAVE23-WITHGM-GAUG15' sinds noch mal 23% weniger (glaub ich aber nicht).


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. August 2015)

Jap, Green Man Gaming ist ein offizieller Verkäufer. Da braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. September 2015)

Hat von euch einer das Spiel auf der PS4 gespielt?
Hattet ihr auch so üble Probleme mit dem Spiel?
Ich hab Ladezeiten von 10+ Minuten. Das kann es doch irgendwie nicht sein.
Hab schon Neuinstallation ohne Patch usw. versucht, bringt alles nix.
Vor allem rödelt die Disc so unglaublich in dem Laufwerk rum, das einem Angst und Bange wird.


----------



## iman1025 (13. Oktober 2015)

laut pcgames soll die questreihe des neuen add on´s in der taverne "drei katzen" starten. wo befindet sich diese taverne?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (13. Oktober 2015)

Südöstlich von Novigrad, in der Nähe des Südtors.
Hat eigentlich auch einen eigenen Schnellreisepunkt der "Die Sieben Katzen" heißt.
Den müsstes du haben, weil man an diesem Ort während des normalen Spielens eigentlich immer vorbei kommt.


----------



## iman1025 (14. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Südöstlich von Novigrad, in der Nähe des Südtors.
> Hat eigentlich auch einen eigenen Schnellreisepunkt der "Die Sieben Katzen" heißt.
> Den müsstes du haben, weil man an diesem Ort während des normalen Spielens eigentlich immer vorbei kommt.



Laut der Wirtin heisst auch die dortige Taverne "Zu den sieben Katzen". Und ich kann dort auch keine Questreihe starten. Habe alle Leute in der Taverne angesprochen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2015)

Die Quest selbst müsstest du bereits im Questlog haben.
Die fügt sich dort automatisch hinzu, wenn das Spiel das erste mal nach dem herunterladen des Add-ons gestartet wird.
Die Quest heißt "Der zarte Hauch des Bösen" und ist in der Kategorie Hauptquest zu finden.
Als erste Aufgabe steht dort: "Sieh dir das Anschlagbrett beim Sieben Katzen an."


----------



## x-ray001 (14. Oktober 2015)

Weiß wer, wo es die Box-Version von Hearts of Stone zu kaufen gibt? Angeblich ja bei Saturn und Mediamarkt. Bei MM, gibt es sie aber weder online noch im Laden und beim Saturn nur die für PS4?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. Oktober 2015)

Offiziell werden sie nur bei MM und Saturn verkauft. Warum sie bei dir nicht zu haben sind, kann dir aber sicher nur der Laden selbst beantworten.
Ich wollt heute eh noch in den Saturn, dann kann ich ja mal schauen, wie es hier bei uns aussieht.


----------



## iman1025 (15. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Quest selbst müsstest du bereits im Questlog haben.
> Die fügt sich dort automatisch hinzu, wenn das Spiel das erste mal nach dem herunterladen des Add-ons gestartet wird.
> Die Quest heißt "Der zarte Hauch des Bösen" und ist in der Kategorie Hauptquest zu finden.
> Als erste Aufgabe steht dort: "Sieh dir das Anschlagbrett beim Sieben Katzen an."



danke. habe den fehler gefunden. und zwar war das add on gar nicht installiert. nach dem kauf des add on wurden 17GB oder so runtergeladen, da ging ich natürlich davon aus, dass das add on dabei ist. aber war wohl nur ein patch. das add on musste ich dann nochmal im GOG fenster bei "DLCS installiert" extra anklicken zum downloaden und installieren.


----------



## x-ray001 (15. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Offiziell werden sie nur bei MM und Saturn verkauft. Warum sie bei dir nicht zu haben sind, kann dir aber sicher nur der Laden selbst beantworten.
> Ich wollt heute eh noch in den Saturn, dann kann ich ja mal schauen, wie es hier bei uns aussieht.



@MatthiasDammes hast du was rausgefunden?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei uns im Saturn gab es auch nur die PS4-Version.
Zumindest konnte ich andere nicht entdecken.
Hatte aber leider auch nicht die Zeit einen Verkäufer zu suchen und zu fragen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Oktober 2015)

Wundert mich auch etwas. Ich glaube auf der Media Markt-Seite war das Addon vor Veröffentlichung noch aufgeführt.


----------



## x-ray001 (26. Oktober 2015)

beim MM konnte man mir leider keine Auskunft geben, warum die Box-Version nicht verfügbar ist. Derzeit nur die PS 4 Version. Die anderen wären bestellt, aber Lieferzeit unbekannt...


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (26. Oktober 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hat von euch einer das Spiel auf der PS4 gespielt?
> Hattet ihr auch so üble Probleme mit dem Spiel?
> Ich hab Ladezeiten von 10+ Minuten. Das kann es doch irgendwie nicht sein.
> Hab schon Neuinstallation ohne Patch usw. versucht, bringt alles nix.
> Vor allem rödelt die Disc so unglaublich in dem Laufwerk rum, das einem Angst und Bange wird.



Wenn ich sterbe, lädt es bei mir teilweise echt lang, aber keine 10+ Minuten und das war auch grundsätzlich seit Anfagn an so. Hört sich für mich komisch an.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Oktober 2015)

DarkKnight1993 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sterbe, lädt es bei mir teilweise echt lang, aber keine 10+ Minuten und das war auch grundsätzlich seit Anfagn an so. Hört sich für mich komisch an.



Das war damals irgendwie ein Problem mit der Installation.
Keine Ahnung was genau, aber am nächsten Tag war es einfach weg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Oktober 2015)

Für Konsolen gibt's noch keine SSDs, oder?

Ich hab's nämlich auf dem PC getestet, wenn man das Spiel auf einer SSD installiert, dann sind die Ladezeiten deutlich verkürzt. Ohne dauert das erheblich länger.


----------



## FalloutEffect (27. Oktober 2015)

Um vielleicht mal die Diskussion zum Spiel anzukurbeln:
Ich habe heute Witcher 3 ebenfalls nach 80h durchgespielt und ich muss sagen, es war großartig. Ich habe alle Neben- und Hexerquests abgeschlossen. Blölderweise recht schnell. so dass ich zum Schluss der Story chronisch unterfordert war.  Aber im Endeeffekt: So ein Gefühl, der absoluten inneren Ruhe und Zufriedenheut zum (vorläufigen) Abschluss einer Spielserie, hatte ich wohl zuletzt als ich Baldurs Gate: Thron des Baals vor geschätzten 10 Jahren gespielt habe. Aber ohne den HoS-DLC. Trotzt einiger grafisch-technischer Schwierigkeiten wegen eines veralteten Grafiktreiber, fesselte das Spiel mich bis zum Schluss. Ich bin fast geneigt den Dragon Age: Inqusition-Vergleich heranzuziehen, aber das spare ich mir.  Was nicht heisst das DAI ein schlechtes Spiel ist, es war ein gutes Spiel. Aber wer mehr Liebe ins Detail gesteckt hat und vorallem in die Hauptstory (und Nebenquests), muss ich nicht erwähnen. Das Finale war The Witcher endlich mal würdig. Nicht so kurz wie im zweiten Teil und doch besser als im ersten. Man merkte das sich die Story mehr um Yen und Ciri drehte. Aber im Endeffekt war es für mich ein Meisterwerk. Die Balance aus Hauptstory und Nebenstory stimmte. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl den roten Faden der Geschichte zu verlieren. Einige kleinere storytechnische Unreimheiten gab es aber schon. Zum Beispiel:



Spoiler



wirkte sich der Tod von Radovid nicht auf die Spielwelt aus. Nicht mal eine Kundgebung gab es. (jedenfalls habe ich keine gesehen)



ich bin sehr gespannt was meine Landsleute mit Cyberpunk 2077 bringen werden. Nächster Durchgang von Witcher 3 ist dann mit einer besseren Grafikkarte, den Story-DLCs und auf polnisch geplant. [


----------



## Glantir (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey bei mir stürzt jedes mal der Grakka Treiber ab in der Romanzen Szene mit Shani, hab den aktuellsten Treiber heute erst installiert, aber auch heute erst mit Heart of Stone angefangen.... Jemand einen Tipp was man machen kann?

Das Bild friert ein, der Sound läuft aber noch weiter bis das Spiel dann am Ende einfach aus geht und nach dem neustart bin ich wieder vor der Szene...


----------



## Jego (23. November 2015)

Moin zusammen, ich habe seit neuestem auch Abstürze... Kann mir auch nicht erklären warum dies auf einmal kommt.
System: Win 10
Intel 2500 k (n. oc.)
Radeon 290 X
8 GB Crucial DDR 3 (1600)
Die Abstürze begannen zunächst in den Cutscenes tauchen jetzt aber immer häufiger auf. Die Framerates auf unlimitiert zu setzen hat nichts gebracht, ebenso wenig wie die Grafik runter zu schrauben. Habe auch bereits mal mit einem Beta Treiber von AMD mein bestes versucht. Keine Besserung. Ich würde es nur ungerne nochmal installieren. Jemand eine Idee?
Lg,
Jego


----------



## FalloutEffect (23. Februar 2016)

Sowie es scheint erscheint, alut einem Leak, Blood & Wine erst im Juni.

The Witcher 3: Blood and Wine Leak a Hoax? Epic Expansion Tipped to Launch this June : Trending News : Lawyer Herald


----------



## Hoaxwars (9. März 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Um vielleicht mal die Diskussion zum Spiel anzukurbeln:
> Ich habe heute Witcher 3 ebenfalls nach 80h durchgespielt und ich muss sagen, es war großartig. Ich habe alle Neben- und Hexerquests abgeschlossen. Blölderweise recht schnell. so dass ich zum Schluss der Story chronisch unterfordert war.  Aber im Endeeffekt: So ein Gefühl, der absoluten inneren Ruhe und Zufriedenheut zum (vorläufigen) Abschluss einer Spielserie, hatte ich wohl zuletzt als ich Baldurs Gate: Thron des Baals vor geschätzten 10 Jahren gespielt habe. Aber ohne den HoS-DLC. Trotzt einiger grafisch-technischer Schwierigkeiten wegen eines veralteten Grafiktreiber, fesselte das Spiel mich bis zum Schluss. Ich bin fast geneigt den Dragon Age: Inqusition-Vergleich heranzuziehen, aber das spare ich mir.  Was nicht heisst das DAI ein schlechtes Spiel ist, es war ein gutes Spiel. Aber wer mehr Liebe ins Detail gesteckt hat und vorallem in die Hauptstory (und Nebenquests), muss ich nicht erwähnen. Das Finale war The Witcher endlich mal würdig. Nicht so kurz wie im zweiten Teil und doch besser als im ersten. Man merkte das sich die Story mehr um Yen und Ciri drehte. Aber im Endeffekt war es für mich ein Meisterwerk. Die Balance aus Hauptstory und Nebenstory stimmte. Ich hatte nie das Gefühl den roten Faden der Geschichte zu verlieren. Einige kleinere storytechnische Unreimheiten gab es aber schon. Zum Beispiel:
> 
> 
> ...




Aehnlich war es bei mir auch, als ich Witcher 3 anfing und die Hauptstory beendet hatte. Das mit Radovid, wen man sich so entschieden hatte, fand ich auch etwas schade. Es wäre schön gewesen wie sich dadurch ein sichbarer Wandel abzieht. Genau so das Ende. Ich fand es so toll als Kaer Morhen bei der Quest "Verbündete..." oder so ähnlich ein Gefühl des Lebendigsein hinterliess. Hatte sogar Letho und Vigo the Crazy dabei aber am Ende scheint auch Letho verschwunden zu sein.  Auch hätte ich es toll gefunden, jeh nach Entscheidung, das man Triss in Kovir  oder Ciri als Kaiserin in Wyzim besuchen kann und das anstatt, wenn man sich für Yen entschied so wie ich, in Kaer Morhen finden kann, genauso wie Letho.  So tue ich mir mit dem Schluss nach dem Ende der Hauptstory etwas schwer, weil ich nicht wirklich das Gefühl hatte das sich etwas veränderte, besonders wenn man dann mit der Erweiterung begann. Ich kann nicht einmal mehr Prinzenrolle finden.


----------



## Catalano (14. April 2016)

Hallo,

habe eine wichtige Frage zu dem Spiel.

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor kurzem gekauft und bin ehrlich gesagt noch ein wenig überfordert mit dem ganzen Alchemie und Handwerkskram usw. 
Nun bin ich in einer Mission, in der ich gegen verschiedene Gegner kämpfen muss (eine Höhle, gemeinsam mit einer blonden Hexe), und ich habe nun kein Proviant mehr, um meine Energie zu heilen. 
Innerhalb eines Endkampfes (gegen einen Typen der wilden Jagd), kann ich auch keine Meditation ausführen.

Gibt es irgendein Zaubertrank, oder eine andere Lösung, um meine Gesundheit wieder zu regenerieren?


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2016)

Catalano schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine wichtige Frage zu dem Spiel.
> 
> ...


  kannst du denn wieder raus der Höhle, um dort in Ruhe was anderes zu machen? Hast du vlt noch einen älteren Spielstand?


----------



## Catalano (14. April 2016)

Raus aus der Höhle kann ich nicht. 

Ich habe noch ältere Spielstände, aber die liegen viel zu weit zurück. 
Scheinbar gibt es da keine Lösung für, oder?


----------



## Catalano (16. April 2016)

Hallo,

habe die Mission mit Mühe und Not erfüllt und eine Lösung für mein Problem gefunden

So schön das Spiel auch ist, aber es ist verdammt kompliziert und unverständlich.
So hatte ich den Trank "Schwalbe", der laut Beschreibung die Regeneration der Vitalität NUR beschleunigen soll. 
Dann habe ich ihn einfach so benutzt und der Trank füllte die Vitalität auch auf, ohne, dass ich dazu noch Proviant essen musste. 
Ja Herrgottnochmal, woher soll man denn sowas wissen, wenn es nicht vernünftig beschrieben ist?


----------



## Loki2016 (17. Mai 2016)

The Witcher 3 A Night to Remember 4K Trailer Komplett in Deutsch nur Trailer ohne Gameplay. (Bitte Daumen hoch wenn es euch gefällt)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_6UiGdHxOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



The Witcher 3 Blood and Wine A Night to Remember Gameplay Trailer Komplett in Deutsch. (Bitte Daumen hoch wenn es euch gefällt)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7PYN8BB1lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## FalloutEffect (6. Juni 2016)

B&W ist ein vorläufig würdiger Abschluss der Witcherreihe. Ich hatte jedenfalls viel Spass. Es kam von der Hauptstory zwar nicht ganz an Heart of Stone ran, aber die Spielwelt und die Nebenquestes waren besser und natürlich größer.. Auch hatte der DLC den stärksten Bezug zu der Bücherreihe. Wobei mich es überrascht, dass:



Spoiler



Fringila Vigo, die in den Büchern in Toussaint eine wichtige Rolle spielt und auch im Hauptspiel beim finalen Kampf dabei ist, im Spiel nichtmal erwähnt wird. Es kann aber natürlich sein, dass sie je nach Verlauf des Spiels, noch in Emrys Gefangenschaft ist.



weiterhin gefiel mir:



Spoiler



Die Rückkehr von Regis ist absolut super und er ist mit Anrietta der beste Charakter in diesem DLC. Ich frage mich was wohl Sapkowski von seiner Auferstehung hält? Rittersporns habe ich auch vermisst, aber er soll in irgendeinem Ende vorkommen. In meinem war er nur leider nicht. Den Endboss Detlaff fand ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen blass, dabei sollte das Endbossproblem von CD Project ausgemerzt werden. Da waren sogar Olgierd oder Gaunter besser. Aber sonst wieder sehr gute Arbeit von CDP bei der Charakterschreibung.

Der Quest mit Plötze war eines meiner Highlights. Die vielen  selbstironischen Anspielungen, wo der Entwickler sich selbst auf die  Schippe nimmt, sind einfach herrlich gewesen

Von den Haupt-Quests wird mir das Märchenland noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.Erinnerte ein wenig an das düstere Spielland von O'Dim am Ende von HoS.



CDProject steht kurz davor Bioware als mein "ewig Lieblingsentwicklerstudio" abzulösen. Jetzt müssen sie zeigen, dass sie auch mit Cyberpunk groß punkten können.


----------



## Glantir (9. Juli 2016)

Hieß es nicht das es kein Level Cap gibt? Bin jetzt lvl 100 und bekomme keine Ep mehr.... die letzte Quest die ich abgeschlossen habe war mit 102 gekennzeichnet und ein Hexerauftrag der eigentlich Ep geben sollte.... noch zum Test ein paar Mobs umgehauen 0 / 2000 ep.... Ist das ein Bug oder absicht?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. April 2017)

Endlich. Ich habe mit The Witcher 3 angefangen. Die beiden Vorgänger habe ich nicht gespielt und fühle mich nach knapp 9 Stunden erschlagen. Das wird definitiv ein Zeitfresser. Passt aber. Ich habe Lust auf das Setting, Grafik ist lecker, Gameplay flutscht und das Verständnis für Features und Funktionen kommt mit der Zeit. Da bin ich mir sicher.

Zur Zeit habe ich noch meine Schwierigkeiten mit der Steuerung. Ich spiele es ganz entspannt mit dem Controller und finde noch nicht alle Funktionen auf Anhieb. Vielleicht komme ich noch mit der ein oder anderen Frage darauf zurück. Aber im Moment würde ich gerne etwas anderes wissen. Es gibt Gegner die man recht schnell down bekommt, wie Wildhunde. Selbst im Rudel. Wenn man auf einen etwas exotischeren Gegner trifft, dann merkt man das auch. Jetzt bin ich aber auf eine Gruppe Banditen gestoßen. Nichts besonderes sollte man meinen, die mir regelrecht den Arsch versohlt. Sämtliche Taktiken versagen, bzw. lässt die KI nicht zu. Ich bekomme einfach keine Gegner aus der Gruppe isoliert. 

Ich muss also noch etwas Waffen und Rüstung überarbeiten. Aber gibt es so zufällig einen Hinweis oder etwas woran man erkennen kann, dass man dem Gegner hoffnungslos unterlegen ist?


----------



## Exar-K (14. April 2017)

Bitte keine neuen allgemeinen Topics zu älteren Spielen anlegen, wenn dazu bereits Sammelthreads existieren.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (14. April 2017)

Oh sorry. Hatte gesucht und war mir fast sicher das einer existiert, aber nicht gefunden. Danke dir.


----------



## Exar-K (14. April 2017)

Kein Problem, war nur als Hinweis gemeint.


----------



## Rising-Evil (14. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Aber gibt es so zufällig einen Hinweis oder etwas woran man erkennen kann, dass man dem Gegner hoffnungslos unterlegen ist?



Eine fetten roten Totenkopf neben der Lebensanzeige der Gegner.
Übrigens würd ich dir raten mit Controller zu spielen & den Steuerungsmodus auf "alternativ" zu stellen, somit reagiert das Spiel deutlich schneller auf Bewegungseingaben etc.


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2017)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Eine fetten roten Totenkopf neben der Lebensanzeige der Gegner.
> Übrigens würd ich dir raten mit Controller zu spielen & den Steuerungsmodus auf "alternativ" zu stellen, somit reagiert das Spiel deutlich schneller auf Bewegungseingaben etc.



Wobei man auch bei "ebenbürtigen" Gegnern beim ersten Fight aufs Maul bekommen kann.
Mit den richtigen Tränken und Taktik, dann aber recht leicht zu bekämpfen sind.


----------



## MrFob (14. April 2017)

Ausweichen ausweichen ausweichen/ Das ist der Trick.
Prioritaet Mr. 1 muss immer sein nicht selbst getroffen zu werden. Zuschalgen nur im richtigen Moment. Das Quen Zeichen hilft auch enorm, da es dir quasi den Schaden des ersten Treffers, den du abbekommst erspart.

Die einzigen Gegner, gegen die ich richtig aggressiv vorgehe sind Woelfe und Hunde, da man denen fast nicht ausweichen kann (vor allem wenn sie im Rudel auftreten), die muss man einfach so schnell wie moeglich platt machen.


----------



## Wubaron (27. April 2017)

Ich muss gestehen das ich auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad spiele. Liegt zum einen daran, dass ich zügig mit der Story voran kommen möchte und zum anderen mag ich keine Herausforderungen. Oder es liegt daran, dass ich gerne den Weg des leichtesten Widerstandes gehe.


----------



## Wubaron (8. Mai 2017)

So, habe nun auch die Hauptquest von Blood and Wine durch. Wie auch beim Hauptspiel habe ich auch hier ein Händchen für Tragische Enden bewiesen. 


Spoiler



Warum muss die Herzoging auch ihre Schwester umarmen, obwohl man sie EXTRA noch vor deren Absichten gewarnt hat. 



Jetzt hab ich noch ein Sack voll Nebenquests und co. Echt Wahnsinn wieviel Content in diesem DLC enthalten ist. Obwohl ich jetzt mit allen Hauptquests durch bin, werde ich sicherlich noch eine ganze Weile Spaß haben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Warum muss die Herzoging auch ihre Schwester umarmen, obwohl man sie EXTRA noch vor deren Absichten gewarnt hat.



Da bist du aber selbst schuld. 


Spoiler



Wie sich Sylvia bei diesem Treffen verhält, hängt von deinen Entscheidungen ab.
Besonders das Gespräch mit ihr kurz vorher ist ausschlaggebend. Man muss dort sehr genau drauf achten, was sie sagt und sie entsprechend überzeugen, dass ihr Weg der falsche ist.


----------



## Wubaron (8. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da bist du aber selbst schuld.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich steh auch zu meinen Entscheidungen und habe eigentlich immer versucht so zu entscheiden wie ich es in dem Moment für richtig empfunden habe bzw. zu Geralt/einem Hexer passte, ohne Rücksicht auf ein mögliches Happy End.



Spoiler



Nachdem was ich gelesen habe was wohl notwendig fürs "gute" Ende ist, war bei mir eh der Zug schon abgefahren als ich mich entschied Detlaff zu töten. Es war für mich einfach die richtigere Entscheidung. Mit dem Angriff auf die Stadt hat er einfach eine Linie überschritten. Außerdem hab ich mich darauf besinnt, dass Geralt ein Hexer, ein Monsterjäger ist. Auch wenn ich sonst oft versucht habe diplomatisch und friedlich zu sein, hier war für mich eine Grenze überschritten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem was ich gelesen habe was wohl notwendig fürs "gute" Ende ist, war bei mir eh der Zug schon abgefahren als ich mich entschied Detlaff zu töten. Es war für mich einfach die richtigere Entscheidung. Mit dem Angriff auf die Stadt hat er einfach eine Linie überschritten. Außerdem hab ich mich darauf besinnt, dass Geralt ein Hexer, ein Monsterjäger ist. Auch wenn ich sonst oft versucht habe diplomatisch und friedlich zu sein, hier war für mich eine Grenze überschritten.





Spoiler



Das Schicksal von Dettlaff hat keinen Einfluss auf das Ende.


----------



## Wubaron (8. Mai 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das Schicksal von Dettlaff hat keinen Einfluss auf das Ende.



Hm okay. Meine Infos hab ich von hier The Witcher 3 - Blood and Wine: Alle Enden und Konsequenzen - spieletipps.de 



Spoiler



Aber dann war ich wohl im Gespräch mit Syanna zu hart. Habe aber auch echt nicht mehr geglaubt das der Herzoging was passieren könnte.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Mai 2017)

Endlich ist auch bei mir der Funke übergesprungen. Meine Herren, hat das lange gedauert. Ich möchte auch gar nicht so viel wissen. Ich bin jetzt soweit The Witcher 3 aufzusaugen. Aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch. Bei vielen Quests die ich abgeschlossen habe, wird ein Ausrufezeichen angezeigt. Hat das einen Grund?


----------



## Wubaron (10. Mai 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Endlich ist auch bei mir der Funke übergesprungen. Meine Herren, hat das lange gedauert. Ich möchte auch gar nicht so viel wissen. Ich bin jetzt soweit The Witcher 3 aufzusaugen. Aber eine Frage hätte ich dann doch noch. Bei vielen Quests die ich abgeschlossen habe, wird ein Ausrufezeichen angezeigt. Hat das einen Grund?



Wo wird deses Ausrufezeichen angezeigt? Auf der Karte ist es ja ein Hinweis auf neue Quests. Bei Gegenständen das es Questgegenstände sind.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Mai 2017)

Wenn man den Reiter "Quests" aufruft, wird neben dem Titel der Quest auch ein Wappen angezeigt und in dem Wappen findet sich bei manchen Quests ein Ausrufezeichen. Gerade weil es auf der Karte ein Hinweis auf eine neue Quest ist, verwirrt es mich etwas, ein Ausrufezeichen in einigen abgeschlossenen Quests zu sehen. Das impliziert irgendwie, dass da noch etwas kommt, was ich bei einer fehlgeschlagenen Quest begrüßen würde.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Mai 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Wenn man den Reiter "Quests" aufruft, wird neben dem Titel der Quest auch ein Wappen angezeigt und in dem Wappen findet sich bei manchen Quests ein Ausrufezeichen. Gerade weil es auf der Karte ein Hinweis auf eine neue Quest ist, verwirrt es mich etwas, ein Ausrufezeichen in einigen abgeschlossenen Quests zu sehen. Das impliziert irgendwie, dass da noch etwas kommt, was ich bei einer fehlgeschlagenen Quest begrüßen würde.



Ausrufezeichen im Questlog markieren in der Regel Quests/Texte, die du nicht gelesen hast/wo es neuen Text gibt.
Ich wetten, sobald du die Quest auswählst verschwindet das Zeichen.

Auch in anderem Bereich wie dem Beastarium markiert ein Ausrufezeichen in der Regel, wenn etwas neu ist.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Mai 2017)

Nope. Leider nicht. Hätte tatsächlich noch ein Dokument oder Buch sein können, dass von mir nicht gelesen wurde. Egal, nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Gamekid2000 (27. Juni 2017)

Welche der 3 Teile findet ihr denn am besten? Ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren The Witcher 2 geholt, weil es im Steam reduziert war. Jedoch nie wirklich gezockt. Jetzt hat es mich gefesselt. Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir noch Teil 1 holen soll oder ob es egal wäre. 

The Witcher 3 kann ich glaube ich mit meinem aktuellen Rechner nicht zocken. Oder was denkt ihr? Braucht The Witcher 3 einen leistungsstarken Rechner? Mein aktueller ist mittlerweile fast mind. 8 Jahre alt oder so? XD


----------



## HardlineAMD (28. Juni 2017)

Du brauchst schon was sattelfestes, um  The Witcher 3 gescheit zu spielen.  
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Systemanforderungen gelten aktuell nur für 30 Fps
Das gilt allerdings nur, wenn man den Regler so weit wie möglich nach rechts schraubt.
Mein 4,2GHz FX8320 mit der damaligen R9 270X hat das ganze unter FHD mit mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen ganz gut gepackt.  Mit der jetzigen RX480 schnurrt der Hexer wie ein Kätzchen.


----------



## Holyangel (10. Juli 2017)

*Witcher 3 und Axii*

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Ich habe aktuell Marionette auf Stufe 2/3 und auch geskillt, aber leider kann ich Gegner nicht auf meine Seite ziehen, wenn ich lange auf q drücke. Bin aktuell im hearth of stone content unterwegs, kann es evtl daran liegen und muss es auf Stufe 3 skillen?
Im Hauptspiel ging es mal...


----------



## Hoaxwars (25. Juli 2017)

Distanz ist ebenfalls wichtig.  Nah genug dran? Im Kampf kannst du Axii / Puppet auch benutzen.   Vielleicht sind die in HoS vom level her noch zu stark das es nicht klappt? Vielleicht nochmal im Hauptsðiel irgendwo ne feindliche Gruppe suchen.^^


----------



## Hoaxwars (25. Juli 2017)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen kann. Ich habe aktuell Marionette auf Stufe 2/3 und auch geskillt, aber leider kann ich Gegner nicht auf meine Seite ziehen, wenn ich lange auf q drücke. Bin aktuell im hearth of stone content unterwegs, kann es evtl daran liegen und muss es auf Stufe 3 skillen?
> Im Hauptspiel ging es mal...




Distanz ist ebenfalls wichtig. Nah genug dran? Im Kampf kannst du Axii / Puppet auch benutzen. Vielleicht sind die in HoS vom level her noch zu stark das es nicht klappt? Vielleicht nochmal im Hauptsðiel irgendwo ne feindliche Gruppe suchen.^^


----------



## Holyangel (26. Juli 2017)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Distanz ist ebenfalls wichtig. Nah genug dran? Im Kampf kannst du Axii / Puppet auch benutzen. Vielleicht sind die in HoS vom level her noch zu stark das es nicht klappt? Vielleicht nochmal im Hauptsðiel irgendwo ne feindliche Gruppe suchen.^^



Muss das mit der Distanz mal testen, soll das heißen, wenn ich zu weit weg bin, geh es nicht? Durch die lange castzeit, geht das ja nicht wirklich im Kampf, wenn da 3+ Feinde um einen rum stehen?
Manchmal ging es, meistens nicht, weiß aber nicht, an was das liegt


----------



## Holyangel (26. Juli 2017)

hab mal das Runenwort Verflechtung probiert, und da mal so Spinnen in die Falle gelockt, leider war danach keine Glyphe zu looten? Oder hab ich das Runenwort falsch verstanden.


----------



## Hoaxwars (26. Juli 2017)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Muss das mit der Distanz mal testen, soll das heißen, wenn ich zu weit weg bin, geh es nicht? Durch die lange castzeit, geht das ja nicht wirklich im Kampf, wenn da 3+ Feinde um einen rum stehen?
> Manchmal ging es, meistens nicht, weiß aber nicht, an was das liegt




Also Axii maximal ausgeskillt am besten.  Gruppe suchen. Einen schwächen, dann Axii casten.  Vielleicht funktioniert das? 

Runenword Verfelchtung sagt mir auf anhieb gerade nichts.  Glaub ich muss mal selber wieder reinschauen.^^


----------



## fox1990 (2. August 2017)

nein, da is nix zum looten, es  entsteht dann dort einfach ein yrden kreis wenn eine kreatur die falle auslöst


----------



## LazyJoe (9. Oktober 2017)

Spiele es aktuell mal wieder, jetzt wo es ja wieder früher dunkel wird. 

Einfach ein Augenschmaus, aber man sieht schon langsam das Alter des Games an, die Texturen könnten z. B in Novigrad etwas höher aufgelöst sein. Aber ist noch ok, spiele es in 21:9 mit 3440x1440.


----------

